# Paper Flora and other crafts



## AprilT (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 13, 2018)

Did you make them April? They are really pretty.


----------



## AprilT (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## AprilT (Aug 13, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Did you make them April? They are really pretty.



Thank you, yes I made them.


----------



## AprilT (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## AprilT (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## Keesha (Aug 13, 2018)

Ahhhhh! And here they are; the paper flowers. 
They are very pretty April.


----------



## AprilT (Aug 13, 2018)

I have to replace the frame, I broke the glass on this, these I teach in my art class, very easy to make called pour painting.


----------



## AprilT (Aug 13, 2018)

I had a bunch of other craft project pictures but I can't locate them, such is life.  :dunno:  Anyway, I haven't been doing much in this area for myself or others lately other than the classes.  I don't know, doing the classes seem to lessen the desire for my own projects, I'm supposed to have a class this week, but, I may have to cancel unless this bug passes, I'm just too worn out from trying to rid myself of all this gunk in my chest and nose.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 13, 2018)

I hope you feel better April. Maybe better for all concerned if you cancel.


----------



## AprilT (Aug 13, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I hope you feel better April. Maybe better for all concerned if you cancel.



Yes, I know you're right, the past days I've been in and out of bed all hours, mostly in bed.


----------



## Lara (Aug 14, 2018)

I didn't know you could catch a bug in your location, "a galaxy far far away"  I hope you feel better today.

[SUB]These flowers are are all so lovely! What a creative talent you have [/SUB]:rose:


----------



## AprilT (Aug 14, 2018)

I tried to find the original picture I took, could only find a copy which was really dark, wanted to show various flower arrangements I had made in placed in my previous apartment.  There are two large flowers on either side of the window and that piece sitting on the table in front of the sofa.  There's no color in the pic because as I tried to lighten it most of the color went away, this was the best I could do.  If I find better pictures, I will post them.


----------



## AprilT (Aug 14, 2018)

Lara said:


> I didn't know you could catch a bug in your location, "a galaxy far far away"  I hope you feel better today.
> 
> [SUB]These flowers are are all so lovely! What a creative talent you have [/SUB]:rose:



The bugs in this galaxy are far more advanced you wouldn't want to hitch a ride on you.  :inv:  The day is all but gone and I'm just getting out of bed.

Thanks for the compliment on the flowers.


----------

